# custom sillos



## mallardman92 (Dec 29, 2007)

I was thinkin about making some sillos and have a few questions. Where do you by corroplast? About how many decoys can you make out of one sheet? and can you post some pictures of your sillos you have made.

Mallardman92


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Check with sign making companies in your area. They may have some plain white coroplast in stock. I checked with a few places in my area the other day and a couple places were willing to sell me 4' x 8' sheets of the 1/4 inch plain for around $15.00 a piece.

Almost half of our spread is sillo's that we made ourselves out of coroplast and I think they work great.

The fellows taped about ten sheets together and stenciled out the decoys and cut them all out at once. It worked great and I think we got just a little over 300 decoys out of it.

It's a great and cheap way to increase your spread. I hope this helps.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I went to the local seed corn dealers in my area and asked them for their old signs because the seed corn numbers change year to year so they have to get new signs. I went to about five different dealers in the area and told them what I was doing with them and show them one that I had made into a decoy. Everyone of them gave me their old signs,.becuase they said they just burn them after they get to many of them just setting around. So buy the time I was done going to five different seed corn dealers I ended up with about 300 signs which = 300 decoys. :lol:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

You could also ask someone who is running for a city or state job. We got 200 signs last year when the election was over. They usually just throw them away.


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

CHECK OUT EBAY..... I had ordered 150 24x18 inch signs for a buck a piece-And I got 5 heads out of each sign. I ended up making sillosocks for about 75 cents a pieceand thats including the body, head, stake, and paint!!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Are you talking SILOS or sillosocks? You'll need the big sheets for silos.

If you are after silos, check Gman over at huntingsnows.com, he has like 100 for sale, and another guys has 700 for sale. Much easier to buy them used IMO. http://www.huntingsnows.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3342 http://www.huntingsnows.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3273


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

i just used 1/4" waffer board, sure they are heavy, but they're durable, got the board for 6$ for a 4x8 sheet, also bought 100' of thin steel rod for 5 dollars from my local steel dealer, sure im gonna be carrying some weight, but it was cheap.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

the steel was for the stakes by the way, and i can make 20 decs to a sheet, i trace from bigflock canada's.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

some some snows i made from the waffer board


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

and a blue, if u want to see how i stake them, let me know!


----------



## mallardman92 (Dec 29, 2007)

those silos look great i think i will get me some signs from the local sign shop and make me a couple hundred for next year. 
Thanks for all who posted and if you have any other pics please post

mallardman92


----------



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

I just got done with about 6 dozen. They will be used as more of a filler, a distance behind the blinds. They were time consuming but fun to make though. Here is a picture of a few of them.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

was a little windy when I took the pics


----------

